# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Fixing Tiles over Waterproofing Membrane System

## GeoffVIC

Hi all,
need some quick advice - I'm re-tiling the shower and have a question. 
I've removed the old tiles, and applied Bondall Aquatite Waterproofing Membrane System (that thickish Elastomeric paint stuff....) to the walls. 
I was about to fix the tiles back with Supamastic mastic adhesive but reading the fine print (which I should have done in the shop!!!) it says "Must not be applied directly over cement, timber or WATERPROOFING MEMBRANES" (my emphasis)   :eek:     D'oh!!!   
So I investgated further. 
The Bondall Aquatite can says it can also be used as permanent tile adhesive - which sounds OK - it will sure make things very waterproof  :Redface: )  but I'm curious about application. 
Should I apply the Aquatite as thickly as the tile mastic stuff?  I have a 6 mm spreader for that, would I just use the Aquatite in the same way as regular mastic adhesive?  The Bondall website is silent on the "how" - it just repeats that it can be used as tile adhesive. 
Any suggestions most welcome. 
Cheers,
Geoff

----------


## journeyman Mick

Geoff,
best bet is to go to your supplier for a tech data sheet for whatever product you are using (not much help on a Saturday night, I know  :Frown:  ). I would assume you simply apply the stuff with a notched trowel like any other tile adhesive BUT do you really want to trust your tiles to my (or anyone else's) assumption?  :Frown:   If you can't get a hold of any hard information before Monday and you're really itching to get things moving (or maybe you're really itchy from not having a shower for a few days! :eek: ) you might want to run a test on a few tiles just to see how it applies and how quickly or otherwise it dries. Good luck, 
Mick

----------


## bitingmidge

Generally DON'T mix waterproofing and tile adhesive brands/ systems. 
Even if you do as Mick suggests, and test a small area, some failures can take a long time to show themselves.   
One of the larger adhesive issues took about three years of constant use to show itself!   
I suggest you get some Bondall adhesive and sleep soundly! 
P

----------

